# Irish Hills Michigan..



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anybody fished on the ice at the lakes around irish hills ? I am starting to look ahead toward the winter ice season already and wondering about some of the lakes I passed on the way to the michigan speedway. Just curious how the ice fishing is and if it may be a good small water destination for perch , or atleast better than our sucky local reservoirs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

It would be nice to find a place like that with cabin rentals right on the lake.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Fished the snot out of those lakes the past few years as ice has been iffy around here. They get plenty of ice. Fishing can be great! Variety of species. I have done best on Crappie and pike. Perch not so much, but I am sure certain spots on certain lakes. It took me atleast 3-4 years to find a couple of reliable methods/spots. Can be difficult with so many lakes/depths.

Not much help on lodging, but if you are looking for Perch Lake St Clair is supposed to be pretty good and I am sure there are plenty of places to stay near by.

Once the ice hits if you want to head up there let me know and maybe I can show you some of what I have learned. Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Fished the snot out of those lakes the past few years as ice has been iffy around here. They get plenty of ice. Fishing can be great! Variety of species. I have done best on Crappie and pike. Perch not so much, but I am sure certain spots on certain lakes. It took me atleast 3-4 years to find a couple of reliable methods/spots. Can be difficult with so many lakes/depths.
> 
> Not much help on lodging, but if you are looking for Perch Lake St Clair is supposed to be pretty good and I am sure there are plenty of places to stay near by.
> 
> Once the ice hits if you want to head up there let me know and maybe I can show you some of what I have learned. Definitely worth the trip.



Sure, thanks for the offer. If I am able to this ice season I will take you up on that offer. I am mainly interested in perch or possibly walleye but catching any kind of fish is a lot of fun.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

You and me both.

For some reason the only Perch I have caught were dinks.

Walleye have ben elusive as well.

I plan on experimenting with a new spot on a lake I have had sucess on with other species a well as trying some other lakes that have reputaion for keeper perch. 

Ice perch taste mighty fine I imagine.


----------

